# 2.1 under 6000



## a2mn2002 (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi there. 
 I want to buy a 2.1 speaker for LCD TV and Smartphone under 6000.
               - i want Bluetooth connectivity in it .
               - should have a clear nice sound output.  
              -  Should have punchy bass (not boomy)
              - Service should be easily available.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 26, 2017)

Swans M10 is one of the best for 8.5k, it overshoots your budget and has no bluetooth but i believe you wont get any better than that under 10k


----------



## a2mn2002 (Oct 27, 2017)

I am confused between Sound bars and 2.1 speakers.
Plz guide me guys


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 27, 2017)

Sound bars cost around 8K, right ? Better than 2.1 in my opinion.


----------



## TheProfessor1987 (Nov 4, 2017)

Swans M10 is probably your best option for 2.1 under 10k...you will find good deals if you look around...Bass is not overpowering...service is not an issue as the brand has an official presence in the country (not import)...It does not have bluetooth but you can find plenty of BT receivers on amazon, flipkart in a variety of price brackets.


----------



## aby geek (Nov 7, 2017)

would this fit your requirement?
*www.amazon.in/Sony-SA-D100-Multime...a3-21&linkId=9e80a7b16fe2925bdf42a3a385674424


and these
*www.amazon.in/One-Wireless-Bluetoo...cs&ie=UTF8&qid=1510059390&sr=1-26-spons&psc=1


----------



## a2mn2002 (Nov 9, 2017)

Plz plz help me.
Suggest me any Philips,sony,logitech model with LED lights ( if possible) 
I want good aftersales service.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 26, 2017)

a2mn2002 said:


> Hi there.
> I want to buy a 2.1 speaker for LCD TV and Smartphone under 6000.
> - i want Bluetooth connectivity in it .
> - should have a clear nice sound output.
> ...



Me too same way like think to buy for 2.1 under 8k...!!!

Finally bought for SWANM200MKII.
Because of its single time investment also members helped. So I extend my budget get a good one.


----------

